# Airprint Printers



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Which Airprint Printers are you using to print from your iPad, ithing? That is on my list of things to buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use an HP All-In-One. The 7500 I think.. It prints on both sides, uses 4 different cartridges instead of only 2. As a document feeder on top for scanning and copying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use this one:

HP Photosmart D110A Wireless e-All-in-One Printer 


Currently $77.95. $94.99 today 10/20/2011

Love it. Set up was easy, works great, I can scan and save to a thumb drive or card among other things.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I need a fax option on mine - do these have that too.... My old printer is getting tired - really really tired - you print via wifi and it does a page then 2 hours later it will all of a sudden start itself up again and do the next page lol


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> I need a fax option on mine - do these have that too.... My old printer is getting tired - really really tired - you print via wifi and it does a page then 2 hours later it will all of a sudden start itself up again and do the next page lol


The D110 does NOT have a fax, but the 6500 does:


It's currently $119.99 at Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy, does the fax work via the internet or do you need to have one of your phone wires attached directly to it?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I ended up getting a canon all in one - it's what we had before (an older model of course) and it has been great for 7 yrs until it got tired - I'll set it up tomorrow and hopefully it is as good as the last one .. Today the old one got so tired it never finished printing something --- even hours later when it normally turned itself on again and finished up  .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I think that I'll write down all the names. It's nice to know what works well for everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Betsy, does the fax work via the internet or do you need to have one of your phone wires attached directly to it?


I don't know if it's not in the product description. I would assume it uses a phone line as my old Hp All in one does. Maybe someone else knows...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

For anyone not ready to buy a new printer, Printopia works great with most printers


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I might try that first. I've heard of Printopia, but hadn't looked at it yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> For anyone not ready to buy a new printer, Printopia works great with most printers


I'd never heard of this before, but after a quick check it looks like it just works with macs?? Is there something similar that works with PCs? I currently use the PrinterPro app but it hardly ever works for me.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do I find it?  It doesn't seem to be an app in the itunes store.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.udeo.com/mac/printopia/

I believe it runs on your Mac and then the iDevice prints through the Mac


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, too bad. I don't have a MAC.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Toby said:


> Oh, too bad. I don't have a MAC.


"Well, there's your problem!"


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We have a Canon PIXMA MX870


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As relates to the original question, I don't believe the Canon is an AirPrint capable printer?  Or am I wrong?  Do you have to use a third party app to print on it, Rasputina?  If so, which one?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't printed from my iPad in quite awhile, but canon has their own app and IIRC it was out even before AirPrint went live.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure it was...does the Canon app work well?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It was super easy when I used it. I don't print very often though, even from my desktop so I haven't used it a lot.


----------

